# My rogues gallery



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Although I was hesitant about posting my stuff here (no lowriders) I have been encouraged to do so. So I'll add to this thread over a period of days as I'm currently at work. I started modeling as a kid and young adult but had to give it up when I entered the service. Time, family and space considerations as well as deployment made it hard to have a hobby. When left the service in 2005 I started back and have been enjoying myself immensely. I build differently from most people, seeing gems in kits most people wouldn't give a second thought to. I'm an imagineer. I imagine it, then engineer it. I don't do box stock/factory stock very well (one, to date). So that being said, here's my latest completed build.

This is a late 70's Revell IMSA Monza Spyder kit, that was built as a Cannonball Racer. The kit is absolute shit, but the body is well molded and the body parts fit well. The chassis is a Pontiac Nascar chassis that has been radicaly altered to fit the body. I cut it into seven pieces as I recall. The dash and console are Corvette, and the seats from the F&F Toyota. The engine is a Nascar SBC, with a Corvette TPI system. The wheels/tires are from a Ferrari F50. The air cleaner was scratch built, as well as the exhaust system. I did not do any detail wiring or plumbing, I wanted the look and stance of the model to grab your attention, not the details. The color is Duplicolor rattlecan Orange Mist.























































You can check out the WIP shots here: http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g73/Jant...haos%20special/
Please feel free to critisize, either good or bad. I can take either. I'd like to know what you liked or what you'de have liked to have seen done differently or better. And don't for a minute think that I'd be offended by anything you could say. More later, be cool.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice and clean bro


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks good. Liked your WIP pics.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

verry nice


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

cool


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey man post the death race 300


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

i like the monza !!! keep up the work


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*MORE MORE MORE!!!*

:biggrin:


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Pokey please.........I'm blushing! :biggrin: Thanks for the ataboys guys.

Mcloven, the Deathrace 300C is on hiatus until I can get parts to replace what I ruined. I unfortunately let my logical mind over-rule my artistic mind when it said "There's no way stock wheels/tires could handle that much wieght". So I hogged out the chassis and put it up on military HumVee wheels/tires and now I hate it. It looks like something that has no business calling itself a racer. So until I can lay my hands on a replacement chassis, and supension, it's not going anywhere. I have finished the weapons though. A single .50 cal and a bank of eight LAW rockets.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

K thats just bad ass !!!!

what did ya use to make it look like all the lil rivets ?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice!!! Great work on those.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sweet


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

now that 300 is cold i like that alot


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Phat97- the rivets are just pinheads. Drill small hole, push pin through, clip pointy end, and glue from the back. Easy but time consuming.

Okay- next build. This the AMT repop of the '65(ish?) AWB Nova, the Rat Packer.
When i couldn't come up with some cool graphics, I decided to take the "rat" part to heart. The kit is box stock except for the aluminum injector stacks. The side graphics and the rat skull & crossbones were done with hand cut stencils and then sprayed in flat white. I got the rat skull off the web, I think it's was from a skateboarding sticker or something like that.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 17 2009, 10:35 PM~12737472
> *now that 300 is cold i like that alot
> *


:yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Jan 17 2009, 10:14 PM~12736309
> *Pokey please.........I'm blushing! :biggrin:  Thanks for the ataboys guys.
> 
> Mcloven, the Deathrace 300C is on hiatus until I can get parts to replace what I ruined. I unfortunately let my logical mind over-rule my artistic mind when it said "There's no way stock wheels/tires could handle that much wieght". So I hogged out the chassis and put it up on military HumVee wheels/tires and now I hate it. It looks like something that has no business calling itself a racer. So until I can lay my hands on a replacement chassis, and supension, it's not going anywhere. I have finished the weapons though. A single .50 cal and a bank of eight LAW rockets.
> ...


i think it would look badd ass with four front wheels from a semi truck..


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Helllz ya those are cool....I also favor the 300


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 17 2009, 07:26 PM~12735910
> *MORE MORE MORE!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Dayum!!! Call me impressed!!!


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Next build. This is a rebuild of the AMT 67 Chevelle. It's about ten years only but had a terrible Boyd's Teal Green paint job. No amount of polish could bring this one out. So last year I carefully disassembled it and into "the dip" it went. The new colors are Duplicolor Cherry Red metallic and Bright White. The car is box stock except for the wheels/tires. The decals are from Revells 67 Chevelle, which I am using for a donor kit on another build.

The Old










The New


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

They don't have to be Lowrider bro. you have your own style and build what you like. Very nice work. That is the kind of 300 we need to drive here in Los Angeles. Well at least me.  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK jantrix


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Next build. This is the MPC 67 Charger on the AMT 70 Superbee pro-street chassis.
I started this about 18 years ago, and just recently finished it, due to a missing hood and no clue what to do for graphics. Mind you I started this in the monochromatic pro-street heyday so, if it looks dated, it should. The engine is the OHC 426 prototype hemi that came with the Superbee. After finally getting a hood, I decided to just use the original kit decals so that it keeps that 80's/90's look. I'm real happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 18 2009, 08:05 PM~12742215
> *They don't have to be Lowrider bro. you have your own style and build what you like. Very nice work. That is the kind of 300 we need to drive here in Los Angeles. Well at least me.    KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK jantrix*


Thanks Mr. Biggs. Everyone has been very encouraging. I'm glad to be here, because this seems to be a very active forum and that helps keep me sane during a slow night at work.

Next build. This is the AMT Black Cat 73 Cougar. I did a bit of scratch building and modifying on this one. I was insprired by the novels of Stephen King and I wanted to build something lean and predatory looking that would seem at home in one of his stories. The ride height has been altered, and the dual manifold and front grill are heavily modified. Nascar rims on street radials and Nascar exhaust. The color is Krylon Semi-gloss black. The RFLAGG on the plates in the name of Stephen's big bad guy Randall Flagg, from the Stand and the Dark Tower series.





































I did build a dio base for this build. A lot of Stephen King references here.










more dio pics here. http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g73/Jantrix/dio-base/

There that should keep Pokey happy for a while. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*MORE MORE MORE!!!*

lol, just kidding Jantrix. :biggrin: 

I love your builds, especially the Chevelle and the Cougar. If I saw that Cougar bearing down on me I would definetly get the heck out of the way!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Alot of nice looking builds. Dio looks good.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 18 2009, 08:39 PM~12742363
> *MORE MORE MORE!!!
> 
> lol, just kidding Jantrix.  :biggrin:
> ...


Thanks Pokey that means a lot. Especially coming from an MCBA member.
I got more builds coming, probably tomorrow.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 18 2009, 05:39 PM~12742363
> *THE OMEN.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

builds look good homie , especially like that 300 , also welcome to the club!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i really like you style


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Jan 18 2009, 07:31 PM~12742329
> *Thanks Mr. Biggs. Everyone has been very encouraging. I'm glad to be here, because this seems to be a very active forum and that helps keep me sane during a slow night at work.
> 
> Next build. This is the AMT Black Cat 73 Cougar. I did a bit of scratch building and modifying on this one. I was insprired by the novels of Stephen King and I wanted to build something lean and predatory looking that would seem at home in one of his stories. The ride height has been altered, and the dual manifold and front grill are heavily modified. Nascar rims on street radials and Nascar exhaust. The color is Krylon Semi-gloss black. The RFLAGG on the plates in the name of Stephen's big bad guy Randall Flagg, from the Stand and the Dark Tower series.
> ...


Lovin the Mercury...I can Definately see Flagg driving that.Im a big Stephen King fan as well.My Myspace name is Roland Deschain!!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> Thanks Mr. Biggs. Everyone has been very encouraging. I'm glad to be here, because this seems to be a very active forum and that helps keep me sane during a slow night at work.
> 
> Next build. This is the AMT Black Cat 73 Cougar. I did a bit of scratch building and modifying on this one. I was insprired by the novels of Stephen King and I wanted to build something lean and predatory looking that would seem at home in one of his stories. The ride height has been altered, and the dual manifold and front grill are heavily modified. Nascar rims on street radials and Nascar exhaust. The color is Krylon Semi-gloss black. The RFLAGG on the plates in the name of Stephen's big bad guy Randall Flagg, from the Stand and the Dark Tower series.
> 
> ...


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn, those cars are ready for war. good job, welcome to the club


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

you got some crazy work and i mean that in a good way


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Guys thanks very much for the atta-boys and the club invite. I'll try to keep you guys entertained with my builds from left field. Speaking of which.

Next build. This is a 1925 Ford T Coupe from an original AMT Double T kit circa 1961(ish). I got it as an unbuilt incomplete kit (missing wheels/tires) on Ebay. The engine is the Ford Y-block that comes with the kit, but I replaced the valve covers and carbies. The stacks are aluminum stock. I decided not to do a lot of detail wiring/plumbing to keep it clean and simple. The wheels and tires are from the Predicta show car. The color is Duplicolor Cherry Red Metallic. The red side/rear windows are made from transparent red plastic shim stock. That's something you'de find in a machine shop. This was my first try at a "traditional" hot rod. I think I'm kind of hooked on them now. :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 18 2009, 03:03 AM~12738717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Next build. The is the Gunslinger This was built for the now infamous After WW3 CBP on the Sa forums. The body is AMT's 57 Chevy, the chassis is from the parts box, engine is a pro-mod from the parts box, the suspension + wheels/tires are from a 1/20 Toyota pick-up. The phalanx is scratch built. I had a ton of fun building this. Building a weathered and distressed vehicle is very oddly freeing as you don't have to be quite so anal on how things turn out. Too much glue- screw it- add some dirt. A lot of mods and scratchbuilding whent into this, you can see the WIP here. http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g73/Jantrix/Gunslinger/


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Next build. This AMT's 40 Panel truck. The chassis is completely scratch built with Mustang running gear. The body was sectioned about four scale inches. The engine is a detailed 5.0. The wheel/tires are from Fugimi. The rear door is gull winged. The color is Pactra Lightning Purple.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

one of a kind collection


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

i like what i see especially the 67 chevelle (i love when a kit is rebuilt!)


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

you influenced me to make one of those death race type cars im gonna see what i could whip up in a min


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

New build. This the Revell 67 Charger. My favorite muscle car of all time.
It is built box stock with Duplicolor Medium Grey Metallic.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Next build. This is the MPC Datsun pick-up gasser. I did some minor mods and made it more of a 70's hot rod. The old chassis was pretty badly warped and I worked on it for weeks and finally succeded in straightening only to have it re-warp a month after finishing the model. As you can see in the pics.  I build this one due to a sense of nostalgia, as I recall this kit was one of the first glue kits I'd ever done as a kid. The color is Tamiya Mica Blue.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Okay this is the last model I'm going to bother posting in this thread. Everything else I have was done many yeras ago and suffers from the ravages of time or the lack of skill at the time it was built. I had many other older builds, but about a dozen or more were stolen during a military move and yet others destroyed. 

This the Revell 64 GTO built as a street machine. Except for wheels/tires it's pretty much box stock. It's a great kit.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Okay guys that's it for this thread. I have some WIP stuff but I'm gonna post that up in the Dynasty showcase thread.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

clean builds :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Love that Goat!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Models look awesome...but they are kinda dusty...go get your ladys make up brush and clean um off....geesss.....jk :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

I finished this one up a while ago. It won 2nd place in Misc. Class at Jaxcon. I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out. The Spartan deathracer.




























My Cherry 2000 Mustang is near done, so stand by for some pics soon.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

All that praying were answered finally i get to see all your builds at once :0 got a good line up already bro  .


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Awesome builds man!!! I can't wait to see the finshed Mustang.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

that's fuckin awesome bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Blazeum, BiggC, thanks a lot for the props. Kevin, :biggrin: my album has been at the bottom of every post I've made. You can see my collection of builds anytime. They are pretty poor compared to most of the work here, but I'm getting better. Unfortunately a good portion of my built collection (40% I'd say) was stolen during a military move back in 2001. I figured I'd pack them myself last while the movers were grabbing the big stuff and apparently one of them took a liking to my work. Three boxes of built models (about 15 cars) never made it. The military awarded me $15 per model lost (the cost of a kit). I lost most of the irreplacable models of my youth, some Hubley metal models my Dad did, as well as some of my better work while I was in the service. I keep hoping to see someone post one of my old builds on one of these forums someday. Then I'll send Vinny and Guido off to straighten him out.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

you got some crazy off the wall builds homie,for-real :0 :0 :0 DAMN ..that 300 is some crazy ass shit bro.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Jan 18 2009, 05:06 PM~12742221
> *Next build. This is the MPC 67 Charger on the AMT 70 Superbee pro-street chassis.
> I started this about 18 years ago, and just recently finished it, due to a missing hood and no clue what to do for graphics. Mind you I started this in the monochromatic pro-street heyday so, if it looks dated, it should. The engine is the OHC 426 prototype hemi that came with the Superbee. After finally getting a hood, I decided to just use the original kit decals so that it keeps that 80's/90's look. I'm real happy with the way it turned out.
> 
> ...



where you get the yellow spark plug boots?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Jan 21 2009, 10:57 PM~12776219
> *New build. This the Revell 67 Charger. My favorite muscle car of all time.
> It is built box stock with Duplicolor Medium Grey Metallic.
> 
> ...





i love that body style, it just looks like its movein 100mph just sittin there :biggrin: 

excelente work bro, keep um comein :biggrin:


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 20 2009, 05:44 PM~13338885
> *where you get the yellow spark plug boots?*


It's just some yellow wire insulation. :biggrin:

Dropped- the 66/67 Chargers have always been my favorite. There is just something about a fastback that really grabs me. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

I finished this up tonight. The is the car from the classic B sci-fi movie Cherry 2000 starring Melonie Griffith. There are a ton of of scratch details and modifications. I used four kits, six cans of spray paint, six bottles of craft paint and lots of tube and sheet styrene. I learned a LOT during this build. The movie car was powered by a turbine engine, and I have faithfully recreated that fictional engine, but I cunningly disquised it as a 351C. I hope you like it.














































And here's a some images from the movie.









More pics here. http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g73/Jantrix/Cherry%202000/


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

That is just sick as hell homie!! Great build with a ton of great detail dawg!!! Keep it up homie.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that stang is awsome bro, great work on this one


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice Builds Bro....


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the ataboys guys. It was a lot of fun to build. I'm considering building a dio-base for it.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Rather than make a WIP thread just for lil ol me, I'm just going to add my WIP's here too. I'd change my original post title, but I can't.

Here's my currect WIP, a 40 Ford PU, primer rod. Very traditional.














































The blanket and surf boards are scratch built. I'm currently working on the door hinges. More soon.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Now that the unbelievable stress of an uncertain layoff is now (unfortunately) certain, the stress level is quite a bit lower. So as I search for a new job, I've gotten the itch again. But no paint booth, so what to build - a rat rod.

Now my idea of a rat rod is bit different and could be more accurately be called a traditional hot rod I suppose. This will be a junk yard build, built from my scrap bins/boxes with a scratched frame. 

Recent rat trends lean towards uber-low with the tranny in your lap and the drive shaft under your elbow. I hate that, so this will have a taller ride heght and a rake more like the 60's rods. No rust. No weathering. But as a tribute to the early rodders who took their skills learned working on bombers/fighters/tank of WW2 and Korea, it will be olive drab green with a bit of nose art on the doors. I hope you like it.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Sep 8 2009, 11:39 PM~15023287
> *Now that the unbelievable stress of an uncertain layoff is now (unfortunately) certain, the stress level is quite a bit lower. So as I search for a new job, I've gotten the itch again. But no paint booth, so what to build - a rat rod.
> 
> Now my idea of a rat rod is bit different and could be more accurately be called a traditional hot rod I suppose. This will be a junk yard build, built from my scrap bins/boxes with a scratched frame.
> ...


That's very cool idea using the front for the bed!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the whole idea overall. Taking a ton of stuff you aint using to make somethin out of nothin basically. Great work and nice innovation


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the ataboys. A few more mock-up shots then. Chassis is complete and painted. I'm not going to narrow the rear to bed width, but rather add some shallow tubs like you might see on a duece highboy. The real fun part was fabbing the quarter eliptical front end. Lots of work still. As for the bed choice. I saw another builder use a trunk section of a 50's car and I was gonna use the trunk of the Fairlane, until I turned it around and saw how cool the front looked.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Here's what I came up with for the rear. I have bug eye bezels for the top holes where the exhaust will exit. The lower ones will have standard bezels and have round flat tail lights.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Quick update. Rear suspension is finished. Very simple, no frills. I wanted it to look like something that would be done on a budget. 



















And a couple mock-up pics.



















Plumbing/wiring is next. Thanks for looking.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice work man!! Love all your builds.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks BiggC. Unfortunately building is gonna take a back seat for a lil while whil I move and change jobs. I should be up and running again by late Oct.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks sick bro. I cant wait til you get back on this again!


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Okay some shots from me finally. This is an AMT 34 Ford p/u I recently got in a trade. This will be built as a stakeside flatbed shop truck for a fictional salvage company called L&R Original Parts Rescue. So far I have modified the kit suspension to get rid of the wishbones. I plan on totally scratching the flatbed (& stakesides)so I made a frame for it from 2x2mm stock. The rear step/ trailer hitch is to add the trailer I made a few months ago. The engine is the flattie from the Revell 50 F-1 and will feature Ardun Heads and triple carbies. 

This build will be mildly weathered and feature distressed suede paint. No salt or hairspray here just paint that has gotten thin in areas and a little primer showing through. I plan on taking 1/8 inch out of the top (bout 3 scale inches) no hood sides. Checkerboard firewall, lots of wood, mud flaps in the rear. I'm still kicking the interior around for this one. I may use the bench seat and make another mexican blanket. Lots to do still.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmm..............seems I've neglected adding some finished builds. This is my 50 Ford Junkyard Rat. As you can see I've scrapped the 57 Ford rear and gone with a flatbed. The 57 Ford piece I just get behind it. The front wheel well reversed looked like ass.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Another recent build is this 37 Chevy barn find. Mostly box stock with a few parts box items. The body has been channeled about four scale inches over the frame. I tried out some weathering techniques and I'm pretty happy with the results.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Man this guy has skills...


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Jan 17 2009, 08:14 PM~12736309
> *Pokey please.........I'm blushing! :biggrin:  Thanks for the ataboys guys.
> 
> Mcloven, the Deathrace 300C is on hiatus until I can get parts to replace what I ruined. I unfortunately let my logical mind over-rule my artistic mind when it said "There's no way stock wheels/tires could handle that much wieght". So I hogged out the chassis and put it up on military HumVee wheels/tires and now I hate it. It looks like something that has no business calling itself a racer. So until I can lay my hands on a replacement chassis, and supension, it's not going anywhere. I have finished the weapons though. A single .50 cal and a bank of eight LAW rockets.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks very much. Update on the 34 soon. This is another one in the works a 53 Stude road racer. It features 68 Corvette front and rear suspension a Chevy 429 and a Baldwin Motion Stinger cowl hood. Scratch built roll cage and exhaust. Gonna be lightly weathered to show a lil road grime like you'de expect on a racer thats seen some miles.


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Apr 24 2011, 07:50 PM~20411042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Very nice work bro!


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Quick update. 4.5 inch chop in the works. Third photo shows a real good reason to have the top off. Those are some wicked ejection pin marks.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

A lil update here. I have actually gotten a lot done, but it's hard to tell. The Ardun flattie is in, it will have three deuces and the air cleaner from the the '49 Ford. I'll wire and plumb for ignition, fuel and coolant. The cab has a 4" scale chop.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Another update. Flatbed fabricated. Running boards removed. Spare tire well filled.




























Further plans. The open areas beneath the flatbed (sides & rear) will be filled with wood panels and then the whole shooting match will be stained using a conbination of acrylic craft paints. Running boards will also be wood and stained to match. Still kicking around the gas tank and the stake sides. I have some trick tail lights planned and mud flaps seem appropriate here. The interior will be functional, nothing fancy. I'm torn between using a bench seat with a mexican blanket or a pair of pony seats. I have a nice banjo steering wheel that should work well.

More soon.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

You got skills, bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## jt2020 (Apr 4, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

bench seat with blanket :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadowmaker (Jul 1, 2009)

your builds are just plain awesome keep it up


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one+May 13 2011, 07:56 PM~20547882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am leaning that way.


----------



## jt2020 (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@May 14 2011, 05:47 PM~20552790
> *Thanks very much. My work doesn't really fit in on this forum, but my club hangs here. I do have a low rider in the works though.
> I am leaning that way.
> *


It is good to have diversity within the club. So your are a great addition to the family. We can all learn different tricks from one another to use on our builds. I know I have tried to cross over different trend and tricks.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Bed lowered. I think its just right now.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Some engine work. Just about ready to go. The engine is from the Revell 50 Ford F-1 except the air cleaner is from the AMT 49 Ford. I also scratched a fuel tank but it's not much to see, just a pen tube capped on the sides. I'm thinking a dark blue suede color for the body.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

clean chop too i did one but it has a rack to it towards the front


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Apr 23 2011, 05:52 PM~20404116
> *Another recent build is this 37 Chevy barn find. Mostly box stock with a few parts box items. The body has been channeled about four scale inches over the frame. I tried out some weathering techniques and I'm pretty happy with the results.
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass build! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 14 2011, 04:19 PM~20552895
> *It is good to have diversity within the club. So your are a great addition to the family.  We can all learn different tricks from one another to use on our builds.  I know I have tried to cross over different trend and tricks.
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> *


x2!! you dont have to build ONLY LOWRIDERS, just build good and clean...dont matter what it is IMO! hell build a ship or plane! anything goes! keep it up on the truck rob! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Update: Mexican blanket done. Basswood side boards, sides and rear of the deck frame. They were stained with burnt sienna and raw sienna acrylic craft paints. I filled the spare tire well and I'm having difficulty making the fender look like nothing was there. Grill looking good. I've got a great banjo steering wheel from some diecast that's really going to look good in this. More soon.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Another update. Firewall smoothed and decaled. Hood is BMF'd and then roughed for a bare metal look. Stein shifter top from the Beer Wagon. And the color of the grill surround is what this model will be done in with flames done in flat black and silver.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Real nice work !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

no doubt! real nice detail work going into this one! nice work rob!


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Last pics before she's under glass. Critiques welcome.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

I finished this today. One last detail to add is a sign that will go on the stake sides that will say "L&R Original Parts Rescue". I'll knock that out tomorrow.
The kit was a vintage AMT 34 kit (thanks Clay) with the Ardun flattie from the Revell Ford F-1. The bed is balsa and the rest of the wood parts are basswood. The mexican blacket is scratch made and the cab has a 4.5 scale inch chop. This will be mated with the trailer that I built earlier in the year, which will be filled with all sorts of great vintage salvaged junk. Enough talk - on to the pics.


































Comments and critiques are kindly welcome.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmm................I got a little motivated last night and the fur was flyin'. Sorry the rear shot is so lousy. Lots of work still to do and man, is that Black Force body hard to work with. The plastic is a little over an 1/8 inch thick. For those that are wondering how a Black Force arrived in such a state, it was once one of my kids toys and then the dog got to it.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Okay quick quiz. What do a pair of Dollar Store silky panties, gold thread, Revell 49 Merc, a sheet of balsa, a sheet of thin brass, some cheap Michaels jewelry, and some skulls all have in common?








To help you out the name of my next theme build - the Jolly Roger! I've been planning this for a long time, and it is heavily inspired by Doc Cranky's work and Hollywood Jim's Bad Penny. Finally the last pieces I need, a barrel and a scale skeleton are on their way to me this week. The kit will feature a highly detailed interior which is why I removed the top. I'll add wood supports and fabricate a removable canvas-esque soft top.The trunk will be hinged and I'll fabricate a treasure chest to be featured there. Engine, chassis, suspension, wheels etc. will be box stock. The paint will be flat black, but I have much more planned for it that I'll keep under wraps for now. I'm not going to do anything silly like sails and what not. Lots to do, it's gonna be fun.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

sounds interesting:thumbsup:cant wait to see it started


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Jantrix said:


> Hmm................I got a little motivated last night and the fur was flyin'. Sorry the rear shot is so lousy. Lots of work still to do and man, is that Black Force body hard to work with. The plastic is a little over an 1/8 inch thick. For those that are wondering how a Black Force arrived in such a state, it was once one of my kids toys and then the dog got to it.


bad ass


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Jantrix said:


> Okay quick quiz. What do a pair of Dollar Store silky panties, gold thread, Revell 49 Merc, a sheet of balsa, a sheet of thin brass, some cheap Michaels jewelry, and some skulls all have in common?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this sounds cool Rob!! do it up!!


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice work so far!!!


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

After some serious grokking on the subject of the soft top for this build here is what I have come up with. I really want this to resemble sail canvas.

1. Repaired the corners of the piece that was cut from the roof. I drilled the corners to start the cut and shape the corners. Then I added some half round stock and sanded it down a bit. With the expected gap, it still fits pretty good.



















2. I stretched a piece of lint free cloth across the surface and taped to the back side and taped it into place on the model body. These lint free cloths I have gotten many private messages about (I used one to make the mexican blanket in my shop truck build). They are a thin cloth wipe often found in machine shops and labratories. They only come in bags of 100 and are VERY expensive. I wish I had more. What I have is left over from a previous employer.

3. I mixed a white glue/water mixture and applied it liberally over the cloth. If all goes well when dry it should hold it's shape pretty well. Note to self: in the future use a new (read: clean) brush for this application. I was so into what I was doing that I failed to notice the little slivers of brown acrylic paint that we being left by the brush. I'll likely use the removed portion of the top to make a frame to go beneath it. Seems simplest to me and I won't have to bend something to match the arc of the roof.



















More soon.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

I took at trip to Michaels today and wandered around looking at everything. I found a superthin braided gold ribbon that I think worked out tons better than the thread I was using as piping. I also picked up some gold beading pins that will be the gear shift lever and directional lever in the steering column, some clear and red rhinestones (ahhesive backed) that will be my headlight and taillight lenses.

Here's the doorpanel with the new piping and the door handle/window crank just made from twisted copper wire and a brass pin head.


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Got some flooring done. This is 1/32" balsa laid down in 4mm strips. It will be stained/painted to match the door panels. More soon.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

You got a drawing or rendering, I gotta see what this is gonna look like, I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry, nothing like that, just a mental picture in my head. So you're going to have to wait for it.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Okay the flooring is in and an working on the staining.








Also working on the top. The frame is complete. It was cut from the removed piece of the roof.
















Still working on the front seat. And the streering wheel.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:great work homie


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

I painted the frame to resemble wood. Got the top glued on and the steering wheel is nearly done. I still have to weather the top a bit.




























Comments and criticisms and ideas are kindly welcome.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Dashboard and steering wheel done. I also dirtified the top and added a lip on the inside of the roof so that it fits nice. If the shift lever and directional look a bit exaggerated it is intentional. Still working on the front seat. Body work very soon. Gotta hinge the trunk and we'll be ready for primer.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:great work homie


----------

